# Promethum buld, now wth more msspellngs



## peccary (Jan 30, 2022)

I was pretty pumped with how this build came together. I think the guts look nice and tight and the decal came out decent.

Then I realized that I can't actually spell about 30 minutes ago when I was showing my wife 🤣

Anyways, my cousin wanted an unassuming HM-2 and I figured it was a good play on words considering this pedal doesn't look like it'll melt your face off. Maybe I'll just play off the misspelling as intentional and just adding to the irony 🤣

Anyways, here's some quick photos:

Front:








						New item by Joe B
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




Guts:








						New item by Joe B
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




Enjoy the laugh!


----------



## Barry (Jan 30, 2022)

peccary said:


> I was pretty pumped with how this build came together. I think the guts look nice and tight and the decal came out decent.
> 
> Then I realized that I can't actually spell about 30 minutes ago when I was showing my wife 🤣
> 
> ...


Been there done that!


----------



## fig (Jan 30, 2022)

Great looking build Joe. Nobody will even notice you spelled "Hugh" wrong.


----------



## peccary (Jan 30, 2022)

Shout out to @SYLV9ST9R for the spiffy logo he made for me, also. It's the best looking part of the artwork!


----------



## Barry (Jan 30, 2022)

peccary said:


> Shout out to @SYLV9ST9R for the spiffy logo he made for me, also. It's the best looking part of the artwork!


I think the Dasies look great!


----------



## peccary (Jan 31, 2022)

I had never played an HM-2 before this and I'm not sure what to make of it, honestly. It's super aggressive and mean but in a very kind of articulate way, I guess. Sterile isn't the word I'm looking for... maybe controlled? I have played with a few fuzz pedals and they always kind of seem to get away from you at some point... it's kind of like riding a 4-wheel drive Jeep after only having experience getting high-sided off a dirt bike over and over. That makes sense, right? I might have to build one for myself now.


----------



## fig (Jan 31, 2022)

peccary said:


> I might have to build one for myself now.


A dirt bike? I'll get my _real_ tools.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jan 31, 2022)

peccary said:


> That makes sense, right?


Not really tbh 😂


----------



## peccary (Jan 31, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Not really tbh 😂


Honestly I'm not sure it does, either


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jan 31, 2022)

The only thing left to do is tune to BEADF#B and learn abnormally deceased


----------



## peccary (Jan 31, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> The only thing left to do is tune to BEADF#B and learn abnormally deceased


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jan 31, 2022)

peccary said:


> I had never played an HM-2 before this and I'm not sure what to make of it, honestly. It's super aggressive and mean but in a very kind of articulate way, I guess. Sterile isn't the word I'm looking for... maybe controlled? I have played with a few fuzz pedals and they always kind of seem to get away from you at some point... it's kind of like riding a 4-wheel drive Jeep after only having experience getting high-sided off a dirt bike over and over. That makes sense, right? I might have to build one for myself now.


Everyone needs a chainsaw in their toolbox


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Jan 31, 2022)

Correct spelling and grammer is for them fancy pants nerds.


----------



## carlinb17 (Jan 31, 2022)




----------

